
Mirra 2 - lukashed
http://www.hermanmiller.com/content/hermanmiller/microsites/mirra-2-chairs.html
======
Danieru
This is a good redesign.

I've had a Mirra for maybe 5 years now, best chair in the house. The only
issues I had were the prongs which provide the back skeletal strength broke
through the mesh. As the meshing is plastic this meant a sharp pain in one's
shoulder blade. The warranty covered the fix and paid for fedex to came to my
house with a giant box and ship it for repair. I cannot imagine what it must
have cost to ship a full sized chair! Even still I was out a nice chair for a
couple weeks. Those few weeks reminded me how much nicer the Mirra was
compared to my old staples chair.

This redesign appears to address said structural weakness by spreading the
point of contact. It also widens the usage space for positioning your back. In
my Mirra 1.0 your body must be dead center else your back will be sitting over
a pointy prong. It looks like this 2.0 will have a backing which folds into
your back, hugging it so to say.

It also appears they have slimmed the box below the seat. In general the
plastic casings are slimmer and less bulky. Also of note it appears the
adjustable lip where your knee joints occur has been given a longer radius of
rotation. Or atleast it looks longer to compared to my Mirra.

------
clumsysmurf
Can anyone recommend a good chair for long term sitting which costs under $300
usd? I would like to find something mesh-like; it stays cleaner and breathes
nicer than foam cushiony things.

For a while I tried a medicine ball, but noticed towards the end of the day I
would be in bad posture. I also found it hard to have it inflated at the right
level and be at the right height.

The only thing I could find, which seems to have a cult following, is the
"Euro Style" bungee chairs. Something like

[http://www.gotoeurostyle.com/prod_detail.asp?product_id=835](http://www.gotoeurostyle.com/prod_detail.asp?product_id=835)

They have a bunch, but I only got a chance to try two. The flat bungee is
definitely comfortable, regular bungee had too much pressure on my skin.

Anyone else have recommendations for budget mesh all-day office chairs?

~~~
jwarren
Look out for second-hand chairs. I managed to get a Steelcase Leap for around
$120 second-hand, in really good condition. It's been holding me up pretty
well for about 3 years now.

~~~
coldpie
I also got a like-new Leap for under $200 from a used office supply store I
found on Craigslist around four years ago. They usually sold larger quantities
to businesses, but I came with cash and they were fine with that. They
couldn't provide change, though, so I just rounded up to the nearest $20,
which was still a steal.

------
innino
>High-tech ergonomic chair

>Macbook Pro on a flat desk - no mouse, no external keyboard, no keyboard
tray, no eye-level monitor.

------
thomasmeeks
Just to toss it out there, because I also drool over awesome chairs (and
lament their price tag):

I recently picked up a standing desk (geekdesk). I still love my Steelcase,
but the standing desk is a bigger improvement on the work day. This isn't even
a close fight. I would not hesitate to drop the cash on a standing desk and
buy a cheapo chair if that's what the budget dictated.

YMMV, of course. At least try the Ikea standing desk hack
([http://iamnotaprogrammer.com/Ikea-Standing-desk-
for-22-dolla...](http://iamnotaprogrammer.com/Ikea-Standing-desk-
for-22-dollars.html)) before you jump.

------
james33
I've always wanted a Herman Miller chair, but unfortunately I've never been
able to afford one. Some day...

~~~
Amadou
I'm still sitting on a former Enron-owned HM Aeron I got off of Ebay for less
than $200.

The mesh seat is great for farts, but ergonomically it is crap, I wouldn't
recommend it to anyone. The edge of the chair where the mesh attaches puts
pressure on a vein or an artery and makes my legs falls asleep. I've read
reports that the design was more about form over function too.

Consequently, I'm thinking about picking up a Humanscale which I've been told
was designed for ergonomics first and appearances second. I'd be interested in
hearing any opinions comments from people who've sat in one for over a year.

~~~
dochtman
We had the Humanscale Freedom at the office, and they were kind of crappy. Not
much back support (at least for me, 6'2), and they break _all the time_...

~~~
Amadou
What part of them broke? Where they the metal framed or plastic framed
versions?

------
Theodores
When was the last time that you found a car seat to be uncomfortable?

Summer 1976, when they were vinyl covered?

I just wish Johnson Controls would make seats for the office:

[http://www.johnsoncontrols.com/content/us/en/products/automo...](http://www.johnsoncontrols.com/content/us/en/products/automotive_experience/seating/complete-
seats.html)

They don't quite have a monopoly when it comes to car seats but it is close.
They supply almost everyone, not that you would know unless you were really
into the auto trade. Just imagine how good their office line would be if they
ever decided to go into that market. The prices would be good too, plus there
would be an extensive amount of dealers able to order spare parts.

------
deanclatworthy
I guess no chair can help me solve my problem, which is I slump. No matter
what chair I sit in, I slump. I've reached the point now where my back is
giving me problems, and I only realise I'm slumping in the chair when it
begins to hurt.

~~~
jzelinskie
I slump as well. I'm 21 years old and I spend most of my time sitting in front
of a computer either slumped or with my feet up on the seat and my head
resting on my kneecap or similarly poor posture. I'm curious what other people
use chair-wise and if there's a fan favorite.

~~~
Bluestrike2
Try using a footrest, perhaps a rocking one so that your feet get to move a
bit while working. It should help you maintain a better posture.

You should also try to get out of your chair and move about for a few minutes
as often as possible throughout your day. Among other things, the
slouching/hunching/shifting in your chair is often an attempt to alleviate the
pressures placed on your spine while sitting. Forcing myself to get up with a
timer made a huge difference with my back pain. Before, I was at my
chiropractor's office at least once a week.

------
chaffneue
I work in an office with a bunch of broken Mirras that have all failed by the
plastic shearing off near the shoulder mount point. I wonder if they fixed
that bug in the refresh - Might even consider picking one up for home. That
said, I still find HM's cloth lined chairs (Aerons and Embody) more comfy than
the half poly ones.

------
timdorr
Looks like a less expensive version of the Embody, which is a good thing. I've
got an Embody at home and at work and won't sit in anything else.

I think this will be a good replacement for all those Areons out there.
Attractive, cheaper, and likely better quality. It seems like a winner for
them.

~~~
Bluestrike2
I love my Embody. For the past year and a half or so, the chair has single-
handedly made my work more enjoyable. A good chair is more important than
perhaps anything else. You don't know what you're missing until you've found
the one that fits you best.

~~~
spectre256
I love my Embody chair, but i have to say my Filco mechanical keyboard made an
even bigger difference. Perhaps it's just that many offices have halfway
decent chairs, but few standard computer setups come with good keyboards these
days.

~~~
ZoF
Agreed, A good keyboard makes all the difference; clack on brother.

------
terhechte
I just bought the Mirra 1 two weeks ago to replace an aging office chair that
I'd picked up without much thinking in a furniture store for ~200 Eur.
Recently I felt that my back was not feeling that good anymore after longer
coding sessions and started looking for an alternative. Being a single indie
dev, I didn't want to spend around 1000 Eur for an Aeron but then I stumbled
upon a used Mirra in good condition (around 300 Eur) and picket it up. It is
an absolutely great chair, way better than my old one. I'm really impressed
with the quality of this chair.

------
bjorg
We had a few Herman Miller chairs in our office and are now switching
exclusively to them for our new digs. The reason is that despite having bought
our current chairs on eBay, HM upheld their 12 year warranty and fixed any and
all issues that we encountered over the past few years. That level of service
has made me a convert for life!

~~~
lucisferre
Did you guys have receipts for them when you got them used. I picked up some
on auction and they need a couple small replacement parts.

------
DenisM
FWIW, I have the original Mirra and don't like it all that much. The seat is
too stiff, and ends up cutting off blood supply in my legs (yes, I know about
edge adjustment, no it doesn't help). I'm scheming for s Steelcase Leap now,
but only time will tell if it's better for me, of course.

------
fsckin
I purchased a Mirra 5 years ago and it is quite comfortable. Sturdy and never
had a single problem with it, not even a loose bolt.

The Mirra has recently been commandeered by my SO, so I bought a used Aeron
for $200 to replace it. Not nearly as good for my frame. Ill probably replace
the Aeron with a Mirra 2.

Anybody know the pricing yet?

~~~
masklinn
> The Mirra has recently been commandeered by my SO, so I bought a used Aeron
> for $200 to replace it. Not nearly as good for my frame. Ill probably
> replace the Aeron with a Mirra 2.

Miller isn't the only one making nice chairs, have you considered e.g.
Humanscale's stuff? (spoiler alert: I've used a Liberty for the last 6 or 7
years and have been very happy with it, my only kind-of complaint being the
gel seating which is comfortable but gets too warm/humid in hot summer, but
their most recent chairs have mesh seating as well as back)

~~~
mdellabitta
> spoiler alert

You ruined the whole... story you were already telling!

------
lucisferre
Wen't to test out the HM chairs. I've used both a Mira and have an Aeron chair
now, however after trying the Sayl and the Embody I have to say both are
significantly better chairs. The Embody being a bit expensive for my taste I'd
take the Sayl over the Mira or Aeron after trying them out.

------
programminggeek
I haven't used a Herman Miller chair, so I don't claim to understand why they
are popular, but from a purely aesthetic view of the world, that is a very
nice looking chair.

Can someone enlighten me as to what the big deal is about Herman Miller
chairs?

~~~
joelhooks
They are comfortable and extremely high quality. Not to mention the
aesthetics. Cheap chairs break, and even worse they break "slowly" with weird
tilts and whatnot that creep in slowly.

My first Aeron lasted 12 years of my use. The hydraulics finally died, but my
son uses it now ^^

~~~
koralatov
One of the best things about the Aeron chairs is that nearly every part is
replaceable, so there's nothing to stop you replacing the hydraulics and
reviving the chair.

~~~
joelhooks
Thanks again. Got the part yesterday and installed it with ease. This chair
has another 12 years in it for sure :)

------
janlukacs
I have an Aeron and it's over hyped. Simply put - not worth the money. I would
not buy it again.. This new Mirra looks pretty good though, i wonder how much
it will cost.

~~~
duiker101
considering the Mirra costs £500-£600 I would expect it to be at least £800

------
trippy_biscuits
It looks a bit like the Steelcase Leap. I spend more time in my chair than in
my bed. The Leap chair cost more than my bed.

------
keyle
That is my dream chair... Unfortunately, they cost north of $1000 here in
Australia.

~~~
jdoss
Spending money on a good chair is totally worth it. I picked up an Aeron back
in 2006 and it is still going strong today. I think I paid around $700 for it,
so that breaks down to $100 a year. I know up front costs like that are hard
to do all at once but if you can buy quality items such as a good chair and
desk and keep them for a long time it totally pays off. I did this with my
desk too. The Fit System from Anthro is bad ass, aside from having to move it.

[http://www.sit4life.com/products/Herman-miller/Aeronreg-
chai...](http://www.sit4life.com/products/Herman-miller/Aeronreg-chair/62)

[http://www.anthro.com/getdoc/406c4518-c3e1-4447-8e77-bfd5944...](http://www.anthro.com/getdoc/406c4518-c3e1-4447-8e77-bfd59444ea2a/Fit-
Console?ext=.#.Ul9XtlB018E)

~~~
smacktoward
Seconded. When I started my business I was sitting on a pretty ordinary
Staples cheap-o office chair. Within a year I felt like I was eighty years old
-- my back was killing me, especially when standing up or sitting down. It
felt like how it must feel to be Grandpa Simpson.

I eventually bit the bullet and bought a better chair (a Steelcase Leap -- see
[http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-office-chair-is-the-
st...](http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-office-chair-is-the-steelcase-
leap/)) for around $850. Man, it hurt to spend that much money on a freaking
_chair._ It felt like ridiculous extravagance. But it wasn't long before my
back pains were completely gone.

If you make programming your profession, you're going to be spending most of
your life in two pieces of furniture: your bed and your desk chair. There's
lots of places where it's OK to cheap out, but don't cheap out on those.

------
ashika
Knoll's ReGeneration is the yin to the Mirra 2's yang.

------
swah
The colors just remind me of new iPhones...

